# HCG, is it available without a prescription?



## weavy88 (Sep 16, 2014)

I was looking through a couple of research chem websites and apparently they don't sell the stuff.  My supplier is running very low at the moment and was wondering if anyone knew of a good site.  Thanks


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Sep 16, 2014)

No. Only if you get it through illegal means will you not need a prescription.


----------



## Bigwhite (Sep 16, 2014)

ReliableRx has it...


----------



## weavy88 (Sep 16, 2014)

Docd187123 said:


> No. Only if you get it through illegal means will you not need a prescription.



i thought the same applied to clomid and other serms yet you can get those from research chem sites?


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Sep 16, 2014)

And they're specifically labeled not for human use but HCG is not a research chem.


----------



## JackC4 (Sep 17, 2014)

Bigwhite said:


> ReliableRx has it...



I have been looking at them as an option. Have you used them ?


----------



## Beefcake (Sep 17, 2014)

They have good prices on HCG!!


----------



## Bigwhite (Sep 17, 2014)

JackC4 said:


> I have been looking at them as an option. Have you used them ?



10+ orders from them over last couple years...


----------

